# Πάρτε μια ανάσα: Συνέντευξη Μπουτάρη στην "Ε"



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Πάρτε μια ανάσα: Συνέντευξη Μπουτάρη στην "Ε"
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=225390

[...]
Δεν σου είπα να κάνεις παρέα με το μουσουλμάνο, αλλά εγώ οφείλω να του παρέχω τη δυνατότητα να προσεύχεται. Δεν είναι δεύτερης κατηγορίας πολίτης. Το αποτεφρωτήριο θα το κάνουμε. Υπάρχει γερμανική εταιρεία που έρχεται, το κατασκευάζει, το δουλεύει πέντε χρόνια και μετά το παραδίδει.
[...]
Να έρθουν 300.000 Τούρκοι και 300.000 Εβραίοι να προσκυνούν τα πατρογονικά τους. Πώς πάμε εμείς στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, προσκυνάμε την Αγια-Σοφιά και χώνουμε τα ωραία μας λεφτά;
[...]
Θα βάλουμε μια εξωτερική εταιρεία να κάνει πλήρη απογραφή για να γίνει παραλαβή.
[...]
Υπάρχουν οι "πυρήνες". Εκεί μαχαίρι. Ανοχή μηδέν. Δεν έχω πολιτικό κόστος για να φοβάμαι να κάνω πράγματα.
[...]
Δεν θα με πάρει από κάτω η δημαρχία. Ο δήμος και η εξουσία δεν θα με αλλάξει. Κατ' αρχήν, μία ημέρα την εβδομάδα είναι δική μου. Τι κάνει ο δήμαρχος; Πάει να χαζέψει στο πάρκο... Εγώ υποτίθεται ότι είμαι ο μαέστρος. Δεν θα γίνω δημοτικός υπάλληλος ή διευθυντής. Εχω βρει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους και θα τους βάλω να δουλεύουν. Αν ο αντιδήμαρχος δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του αλίμονό του. Δική μου δουλειά είναι να γυρνάω στην πόλη. Δεν θα κλειστώ στη γυάλα του δημαρχείου.

Τον έφτυνα, να μη βασκαθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

Η εκκλησία θα θρηνήσει θύματα (ένα συγκεκριμένο μου έρχεται τώρα) από εγκεφαλικό, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Σωστός ο κυρ-Γιάννης και ως δήμαρχος, πέρα από οινοποιός.
Θα χάσει μερικούς πελάτες, λίγους βέβαια, γιατί αυτοί δεν έπαιρναν τα κρασιά του για τη μεταλαβιά.
@Παλάβρα: Από Α αρχίζει, ανθιμάμαι καλά; Δυστυχώς, κακό σκυλί ψόφο δεν έχει.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

Ανθιμάσαι, λέει; 
 Άσε, θα χάσουνε και τα μιστά τους οι παπάδες, μια με τις κηδείες που δε θα γίνονται σε νεκροταφείο, μια απ' τα τρισάγια που δε θα διαβάζουν, εισπράττοντας και το κατιτίς τους, ουαί κι αλίμονο στους ασεβείς, βλέπω οσονούπω...

Θα έλεγα να αγιάσει το στόμα του, του Μπουτάρη, αλλά μπορεί να μην το εκτιμήσει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Ναι, όσο έχασαν τα τυχερά τους από τους πολιτικούς γάμους. Άσε... Εδώ πουλάνε νερό και ψάρια και παίρνουν ακίνητα και αναρωτιόμαστε αν έπαθε ζημιά το δημόσιο...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

Κι όμως, δε νομίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο. Είναι κάπως μακάβρια η συζήτηση, ωστόσο ο επιτρεπόμενος χρόνος παραμονής σε νεκροταφεία της Αθήνας, π.χ., είναι τρία χρόνια και κοστίζει ένα σωρό χρήματα και κυρίως ταλαιπωρία στους ήδη ταλαιπωρημένους συγγενείς. Είναι και δύσκολες οι εποχές, άσε. Συν τοις άλλοις, αποτέφρωση δε σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά και πολιτική κηδεία, άρα δε θα θεωρείται και τόσο «στίγμα» από τους θρήσκους - νομίζω, πάντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με τα τρέχοντα, αποτέφρωση (με τη θέλησή σου) = έξοδος από την εκκλησία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

Μα ο Μπουτάρης λέει στη συνέντευξή του ότι ο Ιερώνυμος είχε δώσει τη συγκατάθεσή του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Λέει ότι του ζητήθηκε, αλλά ο παπάς πήγε στο σπίτι. Ανάλογα ισχύουν άλλωστε και με τον πολιτικό γάμο (το δόγμα δεν τον απαγορεύει πουθενά...), με τα ράσα κ.ά.


----------

